
Ask HN: What do you look for in a company you want to join? - MartianSquirrel
What do you look for in a company you want to join?<p>Is it the values (which?), benefits, average skill level?<p>Context: We&#x27;re looking to hire a significant number of people in my companies, and want to make it the best place they can wish to work. So in a bet to continuously improve, I&#x27;m turning to HN to bring up key points.
======
ntw1103
I look for a company that doesn't make me sign all of my rights away. I
recently had a job offer I accepted, but after seeing the fine print, I had to
tell them I couldn't work there.

They wanted me to sign away all rights to all inventions I'd ever made in the
past, while I would have been working there, and six months into the future.
When I asked for a revision, they informed me that they expected my full time
dedication to the company.

My suggestion was to limit the scope of surrendered inventions to those
created on company time, using company resources or directly relating to
company business. So..

1\. A morally acceptable company. 2\. Rate of pay/ Salary. 3\. Flexibility of
work. flex hours, or work from home. 4\. Workstation/laptop 5\. Office
lighting. 6\. I don't care for open offices.

